# Play Sand



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I stopped in to Home Depot today to pick up some light diffuser they had play sand in it said on the bag sterile natural beach sand is this ok for the aquarium. Thanks Pat


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, it is fine. give it a quick rinse and your all set.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Grey


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Arent you worried if you buy play sand your fish will spend all their time playing and not breed or anything?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

You might want to give it more than a quick rinse. More like a very thorough rinse otherwise you're gonna give Efrem a lot of work to do.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> You might want to give it more than a quick rinse. More like a very thorough rinse otherwise you're gonna give Efrem a lot of work to do.


Well you dont turn the efrem on until the water has settled and cleared


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> I stopped in to Home Depot today to pick up some light diffuser they had play sand in it said on the bag sterile natural beach sand is this ok for the aquarium. Thanks Pat


I'd be very interested to hear how it turns out.

Some pictures of the results would be appreciated as well.

Thanks.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Play Sand (depending on source) often takes a LOT of cleaning. Once it's clean though it's fab stuff. I can totally stir mine up in my 6-footer and the water remains clear. Most bottom living fish will be far happier with a sand substrate. Sand tends to hold mulm on its surface where a decent pump current can whisk debris towards a filter intake.
You have to watch for filter injestion if you use HOBs or internal powerheads, however. Impellers do not like abrasive material spinning around with them.

Martin.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha Ha you guys are soooooooooo funny .  Iam putting everything together on the long weekend and will certainly put up pics I picked up some blue rope lite to install on the inside of the canopy for night watching. Heading to the cottage tomorrow will gather the rest of the granite while Iam there. Hope everyone has a good weekend .Pat


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Arent you worried if you buy play sand your fish will spend all their time playing and not breed or anything?


Well I didnt buy the colored stuff so maybe they will get bored after a while.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well any colored substrate makes me want to stab myself in the eyes.. except black. even still I think a very dark brown is the best for my taste. I'm sure they'll still play with it. it is play sand after all.


----------

